# Long day at work.. I brought this for breakfast, lunch, and dinner.



## chinomalo (Feb 25, 2008)

New diet.. Getting ready for summer.. 

Anybody got "new" diet techniques? 

:wazzapp:


----------



## MMarsden (Nov 29, 2007)

This site is like a diet technique for my wallet.

I love the Gs and I need to try the Littos.


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

MMarsden said:


> This site is like a diet technique for my wallet.
> 
> I love the Gs and I need to try the Littos.


:lol::roflmao: What wallet its all gone:lol:


----------



## chinomalo (Feb 25, 2008)

sofaman said:


> :lol::roflmao: What wallet its all gone:lol:


EXACTLY!!


----------



## Rah55 (Feb 13, 2008)

Luv them Gs!!!


----------



## Toasted Coastie (Feb 16, 2008)

the g's are great. I have some LG's resting


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice selection!


----------



## tp1smokin (Nov 8, 2007)

nice smoke try the Vs


----------



## chinomalo (Feb 25, 2008)

tompaull2003 said:


> nice smoke try the Vs


I do love the V's.. My favorite is the Torpedo..


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

chinomalo said:


> I do love the V's.. My favorite is the Torpedo..


Its all about the V lancero for me!


----------



## aljrka (Dec 3, 2007)

A three course meal I can finally agree with you on.


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

Great new diet you have there.I need to get on that plan!


----------



## tmoney (Mar 14, 2008)

Coffee, cigars, scotch, bourbon....repeat prn


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Hey-
you must have a great work place


----------



## eggwhites (Apr 20, 2008)

Got to love the G's


----------



## m69c44 (Nov 5, 2007)

Very nice... need to get my hands on some Littos that one looks good


----------



## dravensghost (Sep 21, 2007)

well o would call that a day well spent


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

Wow, that gonna be a feasting-party!!:lol:


----------



## chinomalo (Feb 25, 2008)

deuce said:


> Its all about the V lancero for me!


I saw them and they made my mouth water..

I need to get my hands on one.. Or two, three...


----------



## chinomalo (Feb 25, 2008)

LkyLindy said:


> Hey-
> you must have a great work place


I sneak out once in awhile:biggrin:


----------



## noobsmoker (Jun 2, 2008)

Wow, looks like it was a good day,lol!


----------



## shrtcrt (Jan 29, 2006)

I have that same case, but I modified it. Take out the foam, put some thin cedar in that you get from boxes, and it will hold over 8 cigars.


----------



## Brazilla-cl (Feb 20, 2008)

How was the afternoon after that LG for lunch?


----------



## jam (Dec 29, 2007)

Nice selection


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

That's the way to eat!!!


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

love the whole oliva line. g o and v lancero are my favs


----------



## chinomalo (Feb 25, 2008)

shrtcrt said:


> I have that same case, but I modified it. Take out the foam, put some thin cedar in that you get from boxes, and it will hold over 8 cigars.


Great idea!


----------



## chinomalo (Feb 25, 2008)

Brazilla said:


> How was the afternoon after that LG for lunch?


Mike @ Leafandale.com told me about these.. I am sincerely not disappointed at all. What a great little smoke.. Kinda weird they got reviewed on CA recently..

Defintely worth the money and my lunch..


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

I love your lunch


----------



## ibosmiley-cl (Apr 15, 2007)

nice after-meal treats... but where's the food too??? hehe


----------

